# Post Puppy Pics!!!



## MomofLeo (Aug 18, 2006)

What was the first pic you ever saw/took of your chi? Post them here!!!

Here is my Leo, aww, he was 10 weeks old and sooo cute! These are the pics that made me fall for him


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

what a great idea since there are alot of new members 

heres rocky at about 8-9 weeks old, i dont have any of him younger 

















heres oscar, not sure what ages but this was before i got him at 1o weeks from the breeder:
















and this is the pic that sold it for me 









i have no idea why the pics are so small..


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

*I LOVE this pic! She was sooo small that she fit on my little desk LOL*













*I have a pic of Butter at 3 weeks, but am sharing this one, cause her coloring she had at 3weeks isnt similar to now. but this one is*


----------



## MomofLeo (Aug 18, 2006)

What color is your first chi, Littlehead? She looks blue  They are both soooo pretty!

*tiffany*- yours are so adorable! Awww, i love fuzzy babies


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Thank you! Yes, Britney is blue  and Butter is..just weird LOL..jk


----------



## MomofLeo (Aug 18, 2006)

I love blues, so cute! She is such a gorgeous chi!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

This is the picture the breeder sent me of her at 8 weeks










This is the first pic i took of her when i brought her home


----------



## lisalikesmakeup (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh Lisa! That is soooooooo cute!

Here's Bu at 36 hrs.  His mama is on the right.











And the first one we have of Ernie at around 2 wks.










I am so glad we have these baby pics of the boys.


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Awww...they're all so cute! 

Here's Stewie...He was about 8 weeks old...Poor baby had to wear a ferret collar! (It was all we could find to fit him!)










And here's Gracie at the breeders house...I think she was about 5 or 6 weeks old. I have a cuter one, but its not on my laptop...


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

rachel said:


> Awww...they're all so cute!
> 
> Here's Stewie...He was about 8 weeks old...Poor baby had to wear a ferret collar! (It was all we could find to fit him!)


We have a ferret harness on Ernie now too!


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

Ike when he first came to live with us at about 7 weeks.









Lilly & Jessica at about 8 weeks the day we picked her up from the breeder.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

aww everyones babies look so sweet! great pics!!  



MomofLeo said:


> *tiffany*- yours are so adorable! Awww, i love fuzzy babies


thank you very much


----------



## ilovebambam (Jun 16, 2006)

awwww what kuties!!!

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g203/xtRiShY-lOux/MY PETS/blanky.jpg
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g203/xtRiShY-lOux/MY PETS/42.jpg
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g203/xtRiShY-lOux/MY PETS/39.jpg
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g203/xtRiShY-lOux/MY PETS/37.jpg


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Aug 17, 2006)

awwwww your pics of your pups are sooo lovely! Lisa, the pic of baby Cupid made me laugh, very sweet bless him!!

Bry xx


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Great post! I haven't seen alot of these since we have new members. Everyone's babies are soo sweet. I just love baby pictures. 

Here are my girls. 

Deedlit. 










Cosette (Sorry for the flood here  But I have ones of her from birth to puppyhood hehe)


----------



## bluechichis (Sep 26, 2005)

I will do this in order lol
This is Oopie when we got him about 7wks in this picture. I got him from someone local so no pictures till I brought him home.









Next is is Bizzy I found her off of Hoobly.com. I fell inlove with her picture.










Next is Baron I found him online from a fellow breeder who shows, she told me about him and I had to have him. With the pedigree he has.










Last is my new puppy Raven this is the picture I saw on puppyfind.com and I again had to have her. A long search in finding my blue female.









The rest of my chis I have gotten as adults. Except what has been born here. 
Here is Bonita who is 8mon now and was born here. This is her as a baby.


----------



## Leeseebat (Jun 27, 2006)

Bear 



















Monte


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

Heres Lola at about 5 days old.








And Raven, I think she was about 7 weeks there.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Baby Carl!
At 8 weeks...he was sooo chubby









9 weeks...









At 3 months...(with my sister's friend)


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

Awe carl!


----------



## Poco'sMom (Jun 21, 2006)

Carl was such an adorable puppy!!


----------



## MomofLeo (Aug 18, 2006)

Everyone has the cutest puppies! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww all the puppy pictures are just so cute. :love5: :love5:


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

the day they were born







LaLa @ 2-3weeks







Lucky 2-3 weeks


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

awww everyones pups look so darn cute!!!


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Tucker... from breeder...
















First visit....12wks








First day home....15wks


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Jasper.. from breeder








First day home (almost 10wks)


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

This is Yoshi the first day we got him at 9 weeks old. Sorry so blurry I took it from a camera phone and it was an action shot. His head was so much bigger than the rest of him when he went to eat his legs would come off the ground and he would tip over into his dish, LOL! I was trying to catch it and just missed it.









This next one was him several weeks later, I am not sure what his age was at this time? With my daughter and our Greatly missed Yorkie Dexter. Dexter was 3lbs here just to give you an idea of size difference. I was having camera issues when we got him and throughout most of his puppyhood, so most of his pictures were taken with this terrible camera phone.


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

Princess-i dont remember old she was but i think about almost 5 months old








Cujo-at almost 4 months old

















i lost most of my pictures so i lost wally and boo's puppy pics


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

Someone needs to post a warning sign on this, this is a deadly thread. I want another chi now.


----------



## Candycane (Jun 1, 2006)

*Wow*

It is amazing how fast they grow!

Mille at about 6 weeks...









Millie and Eugene (Millie is the little black dot in the background)


----------



## MomofLeo (Aug 18, 2006)

I want another chi puppy now too! lol.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Ella at two weeks old













7 weeks old,


----------

